# Help! My goat will not stop SCREAMING!



## bdr0514 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello everyone. I woke up this morning and went out to see the animals earlier than usual. They were loud this morning but not abnormal around feeding time. Since 5 am Penelope, my doe has not stopped SCREAMING! She is eating, pooping and peeing. She is running around and playing with the boys (wethers). I can't find any injury but for some reason she will not let me to close to her. She is usually quite demanding for attention. However, she will just not STOP! What could be causing her to do this? 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Bethany


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she in heat?


----------



## bdr0514 (Sep 30, 2013)

She is a year and 3 months old. If she is this will be the first time. If this is the case....oh my goodness when does the screaming end?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Probably in heat


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It usually lasts a couple days. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a couple days.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol yep sounds like heat. One of mine not to long ago did the same thing one night and I thought she was dying. Hope she calms down for you soon


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like heat as long as everything else it well.....it will end when she cycles out and return in about 21 days ..unless you breed her....


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Heat lol! You get used to it after awhile!


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had 6 screamers in heat today! I was sure a coyote had gotten in the barn.
Nope, just 6 flagging tails on 8 month old does! (Glad I live in the woods!)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> I had 6 screamers in heat today! I was sure a coyote had gotten in the barn.
> Nope, just 6 flagging tails on 8 month old does! (Glad I live in the woods!)


Oh I would go crazy!!! I've never had a screamer till this last one. I'm tempted to breed her just so I don't have to listen to that again lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congratulations! You have a doe in heat. :laugh: If she starts acting off you can take a temp but I'm really thinking it's heat. My does will WAIL mournfully.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

It sounds like she is in heat. One of my doe's is screaming and pacing the fence line since last night. I was very worried last night and went out to make sure all was ok. This morning I saw the tail flagging and my wethers being much friskier with her and realized she was in heat. My other does are not very loud while they are in heat so she threw me off with the screaming. At least you will know when it is time if you want her bred.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

My 8-month-old woke us up at 2 a.m. this fall. But like Rhandi74 says, at least you will always know when she's ready to breed! Far worse to have does who keep it to themselves and drive you crazy trying to guess when to take them to the buck.


----------

